# Planet Earth: bright, then dim



## Brian G Turner (Jun 5, 2004)

A study of sunlight bounced between the Earth and the Moon shows that during the 80s and 90s the Earth reflected less of our star's light out into space   But the trend seems to have been reversed during the past three years.  

  Researchers think this may be because of the natural variability in cloud cover, which can act to push back the Sun's heat and light away from Earth. 

  The effect must be taken into account in estimates of future global warming, they report in the journal Science.


 More: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/3756751.stm


----------

